# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Hoa Cọ Villas ở Hội An

## ongbadia

*HOA CỌ VILLAS* là cụm villa cao cấp thuộc Công ty TNHH MTV Thương mại- Dịch vụ Hoa Cọ tọa lạc trên con đường nối liền phố cổ Hội An và bờ biển Cửa Đại xinh đẹp, chỉ cách trung tâm phố cổ khoảng 3km và cách bờ biển Cửa Đại khoảng 2km. Quang cảnh phía trước của cụm biệt thự là dòng sông êm đềm thơ mộng, phía sau được bao bọc bởi cánh đồng lúa xanh mượt. 

Tổng cộng có 06 căn villa. Mỗi căn villa bao gồm:

* *5 PHÒNG NGHỈ*: có diện tích mỗi phòng 40 m2 (có ban công / hiên) được thiết kế hài hòa pha trộn nét cổ điển và hiện đại với nội thất gỗ tinh tế, mang đậm phong cách văn hóa Hội An qua các điểm nhấn đặc trưng của những bức tranh sơn dầu, lồng đèn phố Hội,… đồng thời không gian gần gũi với thiên nhiên, tiện nghi trong phòng được chăm chút kỹ lưỡng để đem đến sự chu đáo, thư giãn trọn vẹn cho du khách. Qua đó du khách có thể cảm nhận được cái tình, cái chân chất nhiệt thành của con người xứ Quảng khi đón tiếp, chăm sóc những vị khách phương xa.

* *HỒ BƠI RIÊNG*: diện tích 36 m2, để du khách đắm mình trong làn nước mát lạnh, xua tan nóng oi ả của mùa hè. Quanh hồ bơi là sân vườn thoáng rộng có thể tận dụng tổ chức một bữa tiệc BBQ ấm cúng với gia đình và bạn bè vào mỗi buổi tối. 

* *KHU VỰC PHÒNG KHÁCH + PHÒNG ĂN (có BẾP)*: là nơi để cả gia đình sum vầy bên bữa sáng hay những buổi tối, cùng kể nhau nghe những điều thú vị của một ngày khám phá miền đất cổ này. 

Cùng theo chân các anh chị đã đến nghỉ tại Villa số 6 của Họa Cọ Villas. https://www.facebook.com/hoacovillas...82786148/?t=26

...................................
HOA CỌ VILLAS
252 CỬa Đại, Cẩm Châu, Hội An
www.hoacovillas.com.vn
Điện thoại: 
096 651 81 81

----------

